# Bark, using a Traeger smoker



## swalker (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

   I don't seem to get a good bark smoking ribs on my Traeger...Not sure why. I apply a rub and put in the smoker...But I don't seem to get a bark on the ribs. I put on two racks of ribs around 12 pm. They are getting close to being done...Just don't seem to have a good looking bark on them. Am I doing something wrong? using apple pellets for this smoke. Any advice greatly appreciated. I just mopped them with some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious, what is in the rub that you use?

Also, ribs are not going to form a bark as thick as that on pork butts or beef briskets.

To get a good bark on your ribs you should have some sugar in the rub that will caramelize while they cook.

Bill


----------



## swalker (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank  you Bill...Usually I use Jeff's naked rub. This time I used an Apple wood rub. I did not spritz...I think that would of give me more bark for sure....I am going to pick up a bottle of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum and apple juice for next time.


----------



## linehand (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a mustard and brown sugar glaze to get my bark ,you will. Never taste the mustard


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm with PG, you won't build up near the bark on ribs as you will on briskets and butts.  I do spritz with apple juice about every 45 minutes, as I prefer to drink the Capt...I mainly spritz for moisture on the surface and it will also add a light layer of flavor.  Dissolve some brown sugar in the apple juice also, this will add more sugar to the spritz then just plain old AJ, helping with the bark.  Mop with SBR a few times and you'll get a nice, sweet bark too.


----------



## westby (Mar 23, 2015)

I got some nice bark on my ribs yesterday.  Mustard for a binder and a high sugar content rub (I did use sugar in the raw though).  A little over 6 hours at 225.  I did not foil and I gave them a light glaze of Sweet Baby Ray's about 20 minutes before I took this picture.













ribs turkey ham.jpg



__ westby
__ Mar 23, 2015






Lance


----------

